
Something About This Russia Hack Story Stinks - evo_9
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/something-about-this-russia-story-stinks-w458439
======
IvarTheHomeless
I follow Matt Taibbi's work, he had nothing to do with the false rape story
reporting.

------
ryanx435
the sad thing about this article is that rolling stone has completely lost all
credibility to me after their complete and total journalistic failure over the
University of Virginia story ([http://www.cbsnews.com/news/verdict-reached-in-
rolling-stone...](http://www.cbsnews.com/news/verdict-reached-in-rolling-
stone-defamation-lawsuit/))

does anyone else have a more reliable source?

~~~
trelliscoded
The source seems to be a lack of a source. No one has offered up a smoking gun
directly linking Russia to the DNC leaks. The most conclusive evidence
anyone's been able to provide so far has been that the build times for the
malware matched work hours for UTC +4, and Russian language settings were used
by the build host.

None of this proves anything about who's behind it. For example, some other
country could have simply hired a Russian firm to do the work.

There's also the possibility that this is a false flag operation. If a non-
Russian entity had hired me to point the finger at Russia when deploying the
RATs, I probably would have modified the executables in exactly the way that's
being observed. Sanitizing malware to hide its origins boils down to two
options: 1) sanitize everything so it looks like anyone could have done it, or
2) modify it to make it look like someone else did it. If you're politically
motivated, 2) would probably be the way to go since your target is going to
waste resources going on a wild goose chase.

